# 2 Fragen zu den AX750 & 850



## DieChaplinMelone (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallihallo!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Corsair AX750 gegönnt, und muss sagen, ich bin absolut begeistert!

Meine 2 (kleinen) Fragen:

1. Was für ein Lüfter wurde verbaut? Per Google-Suchfunktion habe ich keine zuverlässigen Informationen bekommen....

2. Sind das AX850 und das AX750 Baugleich? Nur eben, dass das 850er Modell mehr Leistung bietet? Oder basieren beide auf völlig unterschiedlichen Techniken?

Vielen Dank für Informationen!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 DieChaplinMelone


----------



## Fire8ird (23. Dezember 2010)

Zu 1.: Also beim Corsair AX750 kommt ein San Ace 120 9S1212F404 zum Einsatz. 
2.: Ob die Baugleich sind? KA, beim AX750 kommt die Platine des Seasonic X760 zum einsatz, musst du mal gucken ob beim AX850 eine Platine mit der selben Technik ist. Ich finde gerade nichts dazu.


----------



## exa (23. Dezember 2010)

zumindest optisch sehen die Netzteile gleich aus, und unter dem Aspekt der Produktionskosten werden sich wahrscheinlich nur die Bauteile unterscheiden, die Einfluss auf die Ausgangsleistung haben...


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Januar 2011)

Korrekt, sie sind aber dennoch nicht Baugleich auch die Kabelbelegung weicht leicht ab (vereinzelte Pins).

Sanyo Denki bei beiden Netzteilen.


----------

